# PICS - Red-Neck Turtle Burgers



## PATMAN (May 21, 2011)

First of all... no one get offended. These are not made of real turtles!!! I would never eat real turtle! I just thought it was cute. 

*Red-Neck Turtle Burgers*

Here's a new twist on how to serve burgers and if you don't cook, 
give this handy little guide to someone that does and request them.

Handmade ground beef patties, topped with sharp cheddar cheese, wrapped in a bacon weave, then the next step,
add hotdogs as the heads, legs with slits for toes and tail. 

Next step. Place on an oven rack, covered loosely with foil and baked for 20-30 minutes at 400 degrees. A little crispy, not too crunchy.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 21, 2011)

No offense...I think they are pretty cute, too. Don't know...just me. We have a spam-o-rama, here. You have just given me a new idea.


----------



## coreyc (May 21, 2011)

Boy do they look good


----------



## jaizei (May 21, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 21, 2011)

Creative, I love them! LOL.....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 21, 2011)

Oh my, they should call it a heart attack turtle!! My husband wants to try to make one.


----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 22, 2011)

I know whats on this weekend BBQ menu! Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## african cake queen (May 22, 2011)

hello, my husband and i just took at look at your turtle burgers, they are so funny and looks so good. i was wondering if now he will make me one! 'lol' lindy


----------



## ChiKat (May 22, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh my, they should call it a heart attack turtle!!



My thoughts exactly!! 
I would make one with a lettuce shell and carrot arms/legs


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 22, 2011)

Now.. I want to try this... it looks good.


----------

